# Big Bucks and Nutrition



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

It is not just possible, it is for sure, that you can grow 'eye popper' racks without any type of supplemental feeding. I have seen , while hunting, or other bucks that were actually killed, both in Montana and in North Dakota, at least 7 bucks That have in excess of 165 inches of bone on their head. 2 of which were well over 180 inches. Yes well over 180. There are no "supplemental" feeding programs in these parts......... They are a rare animal anywhere, with or without minerals and crap.

Just remember the first step to a true pig is Age, if he aint 3 years or older he'll never be a pig. Next come Nutrition.....feed a mature buck lots of Soybeans, Lentils, Alfalfa or Peas all spring and summer and he will grow a good set.

Genetics are important but in our neck of the woods we allready have a built in set of unbelievable genetics......and I mean unbelievable. I've witnessed massive antler growth from one year to the next to the point I thought at first it was a totally different deer. Its truly remarkable. Stands to reason why in my area all of a sudden in 1 years time a hawg will come out of nowwhere, and everyone will say, "wow where did that pig come from?"
But just think about it........We are 1/2 way between Kansas and Northern Saskatchewan......Saskatchewan whitetails are the same subspecies as North Dakota's..... incidently it is called the Dakota subspecies.

Point being, Give him age, a healthy dose of Alfalfa and you will grow a big deer the majority of the time, sure there are a few mutants that have stunted racks, but they are totally the exception, not the rule. Age rules in the trophy world.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree 100% if trophy bucks are what you are after than you must let the young immature bucks "go so they can grow". If you live in a cold environment ie northern parts of North America SD, ND, Alberta, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Ontario etc, than you have half the battle beat. This is just great deer country with huge potential for trophy racks due to the sheer body size of these northern monsters to begin with. If you live in the lower parts of North America Texas, ect than the little deer need help growing massive racks this is where nutrition and strict management of deer has proven to dramatically increase the chances of killing large trophy animals regardless of the sub species of the deer or its location in North America. But let us not forget that alot of farmers are now growing alphala, soy beans , and lentals in these provinces and upper states. The growing of these crops, though not intentional maybe wink wink nudge nudge,have added to the potential of these already superior genes. What some deer in certain parts are eating now is not what they were eating 20 to 30 years ago. The speciality crops have really made a difference in why such huge bucks are being killed to day.


----------

